# Carbon ohne Ende:THM Clavicula,BK Composites Behälterdeckel,Magura Bremshebel,Marta!



## Deleted 15311 (5. Januar 2011)

*MoinMoin&frohes Neues!

Hab hier wieder mal einiges schönes,speziell für die Wheightweenis unter euch!
*

*http://shop.ebay.de/heliusnils/m.html?_dmd=1&_ipg=50&_sop=12&_rdc=1
*
*Gerade von der Clavicula trenn ich aber nur sehr schweren Herzens....
Bitte erleichtert mir das mit nem angemessenen"Schmerzensgeld",damits nicht ganz so weh tut!
Herzlichen Dank für euer Interesse und das bieten....

Grüße

Nils*


----------



## Deleted 15311 (9. Januar 2011)

MoinMoin

Die Clavicula ist mittlerweile schon weg!
*Ca.6Std.*sind noch Zeit für die restlichen Teile...

Danke für euer Interesse und die Gebote!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

